# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  P. irminia (Suntiger Tarantula) with pics

## Mindibun

Just picked this little lady up today for a great price. I've been wanting a more "exotic" T for quite some time now, and although this wasn't exactly what I wanted, it was darn close. 

Enclosure: (some sites say they are climbers, some sites say they will burrow. I intend to watch her and see where she spends most of her time, then get her a better enclosure.)



The T:




Trying (and failing) to gently move her into the new enclosure:


Ok, so maybe if I prod her a little with a pen? No. She literally yanked the pen out of my hand and attacked it.


She, like most women, moved when SHE was ready...  LOL

----------


## bloodpython_MA

NICE! my next T is gonna be a P. irminia! I've been waiting for the right one to come along! More pics of her when she settles in!!!! Please/thanks! :Good Job:

----------


## Michelle.C

Becareful with those lovely ladies, they are pretty quick when they want to be. 

I have a female and she's an active little girl and tends to be more arboreal when hunting and puts her web lower on the enclosure. I've never seen her burrow though. 

Good luck, they are awesome little Ts.

----------


## Mindibun

Well, she came out and wandered a bit before settling into a small dip in the bedding just under/behind the bark piece. So that's one vote for burrowing I take it. I'll keep watching to see where she makes her web and spends the most time.

----------


## juddb

Very cool Tarantula!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Beautiful!

----------


## dembonez

can you hold her? is she venomous?! she looks cool!! :Good Job:  :Good Job:  congrats on the new pickup!

----------


## Boanerges

Very nice pick up  :Good Job:

----------


## Mindibun

Just an update - my "arboreal" T thinks she's terrestrial...  :Sad:  I was looking forward to finally having an arboreal T, but she has dug this elaborate, curving burrow and I never (EVER) see her. 

Of course, right?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Snakeman

brings back the memories of when i had my girl a few years back. when she was YOUNG she did burrow, but as she became a full adult ditched the borrow and made a "house" of web at the top of her enclosure making it hard sometimes to open her enclosure without knowing if she'll run up to me (no she didnt like being prodded either).

----------

